# So much hair!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey and I are getting ready for our next show. She just had a two hour combing and tomorrow a bath that will probably take over 3 hr. We are going to start oil treatments to calm down her fuzz here are her first pictures of getting ready for show day.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I missed the front Paws! I thought for sure I combed them out!:frusty:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

She's beautiful Suzi.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh my gosh...I can't believe the amount of hair that came out!! How often to you comb/brush her?? Love her coloring


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She looks a lot like Rosie, maybe prettier. Now Rosie I said maybe..


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, a 2 hr groom!!? what a patient little girl!!
I do about 20 minutes every day... 
Good luck on the bath!
I know you girls will do great!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

whimsy said:


> oh my gosh...I can't believe the amount of hair that came out!! How often to you comb/brush her?? Love her coloring


 I comb about 3 times a week. and give a weekly bath. Before a show I bath more often. I think she is blowing coat this morning she is mated up again. Although Maddie and her play hard together they may be giving each other mats.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> She looks a lot like Rosie, maybe prettier. Now Rosie I said maybe..


 I love Rosies white are they eye brows? They have the same sweet face.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes it is eyebrows. but I don't do a top knot anymore. The hair on the top of her head is real fine and breaks off. So now it is hanging down in her face all the time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Bath day


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful !!! Good luck, Zoey.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

She does look beautiful, Suzi!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...such a pretty girl! Bet she smells good too! Have fun!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is the pile of hair from yesterdays bath. I also took some pictures of before and after trying to get staining out


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

How old is Zoey? And her coat must be a lot thinner now that she has had all that hair combed out. I sometimes get a lot of hair when I brush Rosie but not that much since the blowing coat stage.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a transformation from wet girl to beauty queen! Wow! That lightener really seems to work. Is it for tear and face stains, too?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> How old is Zoey? And her coat must be a lot thinner now that she has had all that hair combed out. I sometimes get a lot of hair when I brush Rosie but not that much since the blowing coat stage.


 Zoe is 10 mo old. She came into season earlier than some Havanese on out forum I think she was 7mo I couldn't believe it yesterday after I gave her the bath she was one hug mat. I had gotten every single monster out on friday and decided to give her a brake and waited to bath yesterday. She woke up this morning with a bunch more. She has so much fine hair that I can't even tell all that came out. I diffidently think she is blowing coat. I almost gave up and just not show her. I had a samoyed a long time ago I made yarn from her hair. I think Havanese hair would make a nice hat. 
I'm still confused why this is happening. Is it puppy hair? or is the Adult hair causing the puppy hair to tangle?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> What a transformation from wet girl to beauty queen! Wow! That lightener really seems to work. Is it for tear and face stains, too?


 Yes the product is called lazer lites. I don't use it around her eyes because I'm afraid to get too close but I use it on her mustach. I also bought Paul Mitchell brightening blue dog shampoo I think it works good. Yesterday I mixed the two together for a more powerful remover. I only use it on the areas that are stained and I wash those areas more than once and leave it on for about five min. I think it is damaging to the hair so I really condition those areas a lot more.I used it for about two weeks on her mustache it did work but at the same time she was teething and I also took away any food or chews that had die . The staining from urine comes out much easier than the face stains.
This is a picture of her mustache after the treatment. Zoey hates her face being washed so I really don't get to wash as well as other areas.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you order the Laser Lites? If so, from where?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm certainly not an expert, having only had one puppy go through blowing coat, but it seemed to me that it was the falling-out puppy coat that caused mats by tangling around the growing-in adult hair.

I also found that he lost less hair if I thoughly groomed him twice a day, with the one before bed being the most important. If he went to bed with ANY knots, he woke up with monster mats. If I got as much loose puppy coat as possible out frequently, he got MUCH fewer mats. (and as a result, lost less hair)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Did you order the Laser Lites? If so, from where?


www.laserlites.com.au/c41a.shtml - Cached
When you need more than shampoo to remove stubborn protein-based stains such as food, blood, urine and faeces, and also tear and licking stains, ... 
Hi Kathie I can't remember where I ordered it her in the USA I originally just goggled it. And found a distributor here.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'm certainly not an expert, having only had one puppy go through blowing coat, but it seemed to me that it was the falling-out puppy coat that caused mats by tangling around the growing-in adult hair.
> 
> I also found that he lost less hair if I thoughly groomed him twice a day, with the one before bed being the most important. If he went to bed with ANY knots, he woke up with monster mats. If I got as much loose puppy coat as possible out frequently, he got MUCH fewer mats. (and as a result, lost less hair)


 This blowing coat is a lot of work! So I guess Adult hair is coming in different pores or hair follicles and the two clashound: I hope her new coat is a nice as her puppy one.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

wow what patience you have. I can't show Maya because she was sold with restrictions. But, next year I want to get her in to agility. Maybe it will help help to work off some of her energy. At least I hope.ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

wynne said:


> wow what patience you have. I can't show Maya because she was sold with restrictions. But, next year I want to get her in to agility. Maybe it will help help to work off some of her energy. At least I hope.ound:


You could still show her in UKC, if you wanted... They have classes for neutered pets. Also, while you are waiting for her to grow up, try some obedience and/or rally with her. It's a great foundation for any sport, and also for just being a good pet. A number of people here have gotten their CGC on their dog before the dog's first birthday.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I found this old trend and thought it would be a good place to add an up date on Zoey. I gave her a hair cut about a year ago. I've since given two more.I have finally figured out that her coat isn't curly its just very thick with waves.
I left her back end longer to hide her private parts, her legs,chest and head were kept longer too. I stopped at about two inches yesterday and drove to a groomer who has a small shop. I buy the sisters food at a holistic pet feed store next to her shop and I had noticed a Havanese on her table a while back.
I asked her if I could achieve this same look with a razor and her response was that yes with an extension but its hard to get it even because it tends to grab and leave an uneven cut. We talked about her staining around the mouth and she thinks it from saliva not her food. She mentioned that feeding tomatoes can help that problem.I'll have to remember that and see if I can get her to eat tomatoes. She told me I was doing a good job cutting her nails and I paid her to buzz her hair around her pads. She also said she has a wonderful temperament and I liked hearing that because I think she is stubborn and sometimes a bitch. Ha Ha just like her mom. Any way I asked If I want to go a bit shorter should I just continue doing what I'm doing. She said yes its just like sculpting.I really cut off a lot and I think I'm ready to try a razor cut . I like her short soft hair If I had more money I would take her to the nice groomer and have her just tweak up my home job to be more professorial looking.
Her chest needs more work I didn't notice until the picture. Along with other places. Zoey has spots I didn't even notice as much with long hair. Her black strip is not even and she has two pocadots on her left side. I took the pictures of her good side. My battery went dead so I cant show her dots right now.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I couldn't fit my last picture that shows how proud she looks with her new hair dew! She doesn't even notice her chest being uneven.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi, I think you do an OUTSTANDING job grooming your two. I'm not fond of most puppy cuts, and I think yours always look too cute for words. I can't even IMAGINE how a "professional" groomer could do better!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job, Suzi. Zoey looks wonderful. She's a pretty girl. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, she looks great Suzi!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

That last pic is a killer! Adorable what an expression!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks I enjoy doing it. It does kill my back washing in the tub . I have a sprayer and I had to stand up and spray because I washed both Maddie and Zoey yesterday. At the price groomers charge I would make just about the same I do now with 2 to 3 dogs a day. I could do it from my home.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Suzi said:


> I couldn't fit my last picture that shows how proud she looks with her new hair dew! She doesn't even notice her chest being uneven.


Aw so cute!! She does seem to love her new "look"!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I think Zoey looks terrific! Definitely much better than I could ever hope to do.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Love it! She looks so cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Zoey is so cute! She looks incredibly soft and cuddly. Like the way you cut her fanny! You are doing a great job, Suzi! I hope Finn's hair thickens up some. It is fairly thick on his back end, but thin toward his shoulders and head.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Zoey is so cute! She looks incredibly soft and cuddly. Like the way you cut her fanny! You are doing a great job, Suzi! I hope Finn's hair thickens up some. It is fairly thick on his back end, but thin toward his shoulders and head.


 Linda I think you should practice on Finn its fun! Zoeys coat is the same threw out . Her hair has changed a lot since I cut her. I started with just evening it out with the under coat. It was easy to see. Try it I was surprised how fast it grows back and so much more even. Well then I cut it again. I do love full coat Havanese.
I don't like sanitary trims I think its weird to have the bulls eye right to the spot. I've never had a problem keeping it clean.


----------

